# Electric Starter Sticking



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,
Gave my 80's vintage 24" Ariens Sno-Thro a real work out after 2 large snow falls. My starter seems to stick (whines when I try to start it) after sitting for a couple of days. I tap the starter with a metal object (hammer or what ever is lying around). The starter then starts. Is there an issue with my starter or is it the cold weather?
All replies will be greatly appreciated.
Richard


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

When you say whines do you just get a buzzing noise and no spinning of the starter motor? Or, is the starter spinning, but the gear isn't engaging the engine?

If you just get buzzing I would say the starter is probably about shot. Probably the brushes worn all the way down. Could just need oiled though or you might have some ice in there somewhere.

If it turns but doesn't engage then you just need to take it off and oil the shaft behind the gear.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Remove the starter and clean up the shaft a little and put some light oil or lube on it. Should be fine then. 
Possibly brushes?


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you people. I will re-lube the starter and check the brushes. Will do this on a warmer day. Right now, it's 10 above zero (-15 degrees celsius)


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snow Job said:


> Thank you people. I will re-lube the starter and check the brushes. Will do this on a warmer day. Right now, it's 10 above zero (-15 degrees celsius)


Snow Job, 
Is the starter actually spinning and not engaging the flywheel or is the starter not spinning at all? Two completely different problems!!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starter*

If it's a Tecumseh engine and starter, there's a gear on the end of the starter shaft that spins out when you press the starter button and it engages the starter ring on the flywheel. I've seen the shaft rusted up and it can hang up and not engage the starter ring. First you have to pull the nipple off the end of the shaft (if it's present). To pull it apart you have to spread a wire clip that wraps round the end of the shaft that holds the washer, spring and gear on. Simple cleanup and I like to use white grease to lub it then reassemble and be sure to get the wire clip on and squeeze it down with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Snow Job,
> Is the starter actually spinning and not engaging the flywheel or is the starter not spinning at all? Two completely different problems!!


The starter is actually spinning and not engaging the flywheel. My mounting bolts sometimes get loose from the vibration, have to re-tighten them occasionally. Will use some lock tite on the bolt threads on a warmer day.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok. All you need to do in that case is to clean and lube the shaft like HCBPH instructed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not sure which engine you have but this gives you an idea of what's in there and where you might need to clean and lube.

And please don't use WD40 as a lubricant. WD40 is great for wiping down tools as it does help cut through grime and dirt but it also evaporates quickly. You want to use a thin oil to lube the shaft so it not only lubes but keeps moisture out too.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Not sure which engine you have but this gives you an idea of what's in there and where you might need to clean and lube.
> 
> And please don't use WD40 as a lubricant. WD40 is great for wiping down tools as it does help cut through grime and dirt but it also evaporates quickly. You want to use a thin oil to lube the shaft so it not only lubes but keeps moisture out too.
> 
> HOW TO REMOVE Starter Gear From Your Tecumseh Snowblower Electric Starter - YouTube


Thanks for all the information people. You rule. My engine is a 6 hp Tecumseh. I will use a light oil like a 5w30.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Found my problem with the starter. Mounting bolts were getting loose from all the vibration. Put some lock-tite on the starter mounting bolts, tightened everything. No more problems with the starter getting loose.
Have a great 2014 everyone.
Richard


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

We like happy endings!


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

snowjob! my 1986 ariens 924 with electric start many years ago had issues and it turned out the bolts holding the starter in place were tapped poorly when they installed the starter when I bought unit new. I had to heli coil the bolts which positioned the starter and correctly lined it up to the engine so it mated up to the fly wheel correctly.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Snow Job. While you were at it, did you lubricate the pinion mechanism
(Bendix Drive) on the nose of the starter as recommended earlier by others ?

Although full disassembly for cleaning & lubrication is the ideal, if time is
short, a quick mid-season effort without taking the Bendix apart can 
improve operation and longevity.

Take the starter off the block, brush away obvious debris and then apply
a small amount of lithium (aka White) grease to the shaft and helix - pull
gently outward on the pinion to its engaged position a few times while
ensuring that grease gets onto sliding surfaces. Reinstall the starter.
Make time over the summer to return to do the full disassembly/clean/lube.

Motor oil will do in a pinch. IMO, lithium grease has better 'cling' and is
a superior choice for this application in the long term.

.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, I lubed everything.


----------

